# The "E" Bomb



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

I have alway been a bit of a survivalist. But one thing that concerns me as of late is preparing for the detonation of a EMP (Electro magnetic pulse) bomb by Iran or N. Korea. I did some brief searching on this forum and didn't see a thread for EMP so I thought I start one. In a nut shell EMP will kill anything electronic right down to the l.e.d flashlights we love, leaving us blind in more ways than one. Just think NO INTERNET. EMP can be from a bomb as well as a large solar flare such as the concerns with the 2012 scenario. I don't know about any of you but I think it is a scenario to really concider preparing for.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I just started thinking about this since reading some of Jerry's stories. I have a 1982 GMC truck with minimal electronic components and a '94 Dodge diesel. Anyone know which components would fry in the event of an EMP?
Many, many years ago I had a '74 Dodge truck, one of the earliest vehicles with an electronic ignition system. One day it wouldn't start. It turned out, the "brain" of the EI system had gone bad. It was a 5" square black box mounted on the firewall. I had it replaced and the truck gave me many more years of reliable service. 
I've been considering buying the sensitive parts now to keep on hand for just such an event. I've thought about asking my mechanic but I think he might look at me like I had a screw loose. :nuts:


----------



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

I am no expert. I have just started reserching this subject online but from what I have gathered. vehicle ignition systems as well as engine management systems on newer vehicles, would likely be affected so having spare igntion parts such as coil and CDI unit, kept protected in a "Faraday Cage" would be advised. Also iv'e read about removing the batt. cables and hooking the vehicle to a dedicated ground rod when not in use can be a good idea, if done corectly. Also parking the vehicle in a properly grounded metal building(a sort of Faraday Cage) is also a good idea. The main problem with having one of very few vehicles operating is, some one is bound to want to take it from you.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

read the book "one second after"

2006 a commission was formed to outline all about EMP attack......i would venture to say this will be the "one" that takes us.......we are SOOOOOOO reliant on technology that people are forgetting how to function without an electronic device to tell them what to do

EMP.....theres an App for that ha ha

anyway chk out this link

Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Any vehicle with electronic ignition but without a computer on it can be converted to point/condenser ignition with a different (point type) distributer, coil and ballast reisister. 

If you have a computer that controls the carburetor (not electronic fuel injection) the carburetor can be set to run without the computer input so you'd need to change the coil,distributer and ballast resister. 

If you have electronic fuel injection you'll have the change the ignition components as previously listed and get an intake manifold and carburetor to replace the EFI intake and injector system. (And the appropriate linkage for the accelerator pedal and kickdown valve or throttle valve for the automatic transmission.) 

If you have an automatic transmission like the THM 700 R4 you must have the throttle valve cable hooked up or your transmissions lifespan will be considerably shortened. It is not a kickdown cable for hitting passing gear but regulates line pressure instead. 

With a diesel engine the conversion will vary depending upon what extent the electronics control engine function. One early diesels the only electronics involved are the fuel switch, You can convert most of these to a manual switch very easily. 

Go to your mechanic and explain what you want to do and have them set you up with the parts now. If there is an EMP blast the parts will be very expensive (and scarce) in a short time. Not to mention you can drive to the salvage yard now and after an EMP you'll have to walk to the salvage yard.

For your alternator you should get a couple of regulators and a couple of sets f the diodes and the rectifier bridge. They might be fried, might not, but an alternator will not work without them. If you can find an old generator you can probably use it with some modifications fo the mounting system. Just remember that the old generators put out about 15 to 25 amps max while a small alternator will kick out 35 amps and most are in the 75 to 125 amp range.

Obviously older vehicles are easier to convert than newer vehicles.

I'm not totally convinced that an EMP will take out as many components on vehicles as some think. I've worked on a few cars that were struck by lightning and the only components we had to replace are the computer and radio. (Usually the antenna acted as a lightning rod and channeled a big impulse into the radio.) Most vehicles act as atype of Farady cage when struck by lightning. As long as you stay inside the vehicle and the windows are closed you're safe and it protects the engine electrical components the same way.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Doesn't something have to have electricity going to it in order to be affected? As in if something is off it will be unaffected?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean said:


> Doesn't something have to have electricity going to it in order to be affected? As in if something is off it will be unaffected?


No, it does not have to be on. It affects the micro ic circuits, overwhelms them like a static charge. If you have ever worked on electronic equipment especially ic modules you need to wear a anti-static cuff to ground your hand and body to guard against discharging into one of these, they are very sensitive to this.
Basically that is what a EMP has, a bazillion volts discharged all at once. Good grounds, faraday cages, and isolated electronics will help.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In order to produce elctricity you need three things: a conductor (wire, antenna, etc.), a magnetic field and the motion of either. The generators on old cars had permanent magnets in the cases and and the armature (wrapped with wire) rotated inside the magnetic field producing direct current electricity.

An alternator uses an electric magnet that rotates and the field coils are stationary. The electric magnet has several positive and negative poles in the magnetic field. this constant switching of the polarity cause current to flow first one direction then the opposite direction (alternating current). Since you cannot charge a battery with alternating current an alternator has little electrical gates (diodes) that only allow current go through if it's going the right direction. Thus the current flowing in the positive direction is allowed through and the door is closed when the current wants to flow the other direction. Thus you convert alternating current to direct current you can use to charge a battery. (This is a little bit oversimplified but you get the general understanding of it.) Since and alternator depends on electricity to turn on the magnetic field you must have some electricity to get things going. If your battery is completely dead and your engine starts (usually requires a magneto type ignition system) the alternator will not charge until you can excite the current in some way.


An ignition coil has a steel core (conductor) wrapped with two layers of wire. Electricity is applied to the first layer of wiring which turns the steel core into an electric magnet. The magnetic field expands until it is larger than the second coil of wire. Now the electricity is shut off suddenly and the electric magnet is deactivated. The magnetic field collapses across the windings of the coil and a high voltage spark is created. (Remamber, to create electricity you only need a conductor, magnetic field and the motion of either.) Again, this is somewhat oversimplified.

How this applies to electromagnetic pulse (EMP) is that when a nuclear weapon is detonated at high altitude it creates a wave of magnetic energy. As that energy passes across a conductor like power lines it creates a very high voltage electrical impulse that takes the path of least reisitance to ground. It may travel thousands of mile through eletrical transmission lines and jump across switches that are normally open like a spark jumps acrosss the gap of a spark plug. Electrical diodes and resistors are very sensitive to voltage surges and most things with a diode or resister will be instantly fried. It happens so fast that voltage surge protectors will not be able to open the circuit in time to protect your computer, etc.

Even those things that are not directly connected to power lines are affected because as the EMP wave travels over any conductor (like a printed circuit it) will produce a voltage spike and damage any diodes or resisters in the circuit.

A farady cage can protect electrical components to a degree. A farady cage is a metal cage that fully encompasses something and is grounded so that the EMP is diverted to a ground (kind of like the old lightning rods used on barns). 

The metal bodies of vehicles may (or may not) act like a faraday cage to some degree in an EMP. For sure you're going to lose your radio since it has a direct link to the antenna which makes a great conductor. There's a lot of controversy about how much damage will occur to other electrical components in your vehicle. In our case we have the means to convert some of ours to a pre-electronics state if they are disabled by EMP.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> No, it does not have to be on. It affects the micro ic circuits, overwhelms them like a static charge. If you have ever worked on electronic equipment especially ic modules you need to wear a anti-static cuff to ground your hand and body to guard against discharging into one of these, they are very sensitive to this.
> Basically that is what a EMP has, a bazillion volts discharged all at once. Good grounds, faraday cages, and isolated electronics will help.


I did not know that. Scary.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One more thing regarding vehicles and EMP. If it fries the electronics in your vehicle and you have an electronically controlled transmission you may be walking at worst or driving slower at best. If the automatic transmission is fuly electronic it will just quit working. Some have what's called a "limp" mode in which you will have second gear, park/nuetral, and reverse. With electronic activated 4wd you'll be stuck in 2wd.


----------



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

Dean said:


> I did not know that. Scary.


This is precisely why I started this thread. I feel that the threat from a "E Bomb" is a real possibility with unstable countries getting nuclear capabilities.

Where were you on 9/11. Just consider this scenario. You are away from home (Business trip or whatever). A "E Bomb"is detonated over the US. All electronics are dead. Can't drive home, can't call home, can't email home, no electricity, no water (need elec. to run pumps). How will you contact your family. Not to mention there will likely be some fallout as these detonations aren't as large as the typical nuke.
This is the ultimate proverbial "Caught with your pants down" :surrender:
It's quite hard to fight back when your deaf dumb and blind.


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

You can make faraday cages relatively easy with copper mesh foil. Also, buy an old microwave, or salvage one from a scrapyard, to put handheld devices, or depending on the size/age of the microwave, a laptop.

I have plans to encase at least one of the rooms of my home in copper mesh foil to make it EMP safe. But it has to be grounded, so I imagine encase the room and run a lead outside into the ground like a lightning rod.

On a side note: I have a faraday cage wallet to prevent remote scanning of my credit cards or anything else with relative, scannable technology (RFID chipped tech).

Here is a website that sells various metal mesh and fabrics for your faraday needs. Wire mesh, Hardware cloth, Screen, Wire Cloth


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My favorite Jeep has points and a condenser, I am going backwards learning how to live without technology.


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

sailaway said:


> My favorite Jeep has points and a condenser, I am going backwards learning how to live without technology.


Whatcha got? I have an 08 KK model and I am disgusted and concerned with all the wires it has. I am seriously looking for something basic and old skool. Any pointers?


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I recently read 'One Second After;' it was a fictional story about an EMP attack on the US, and how one person dealt with it. It was a real eye-opener and I'd highly suggest everyone read it. I had no idea the scope of an EMP when I read this book. While there are grammatical errors and some other things that weren't addressed; it was still a very good read.

Since I've read it, I've been concentrating on getting my oil lamps ready to go along with extra wicks and candles. I have a woodstove and propane stove in the kitchen. I can access our well if I need water when I can no longer get water from the city/county.

Either, ask the library to order the book, or buy it....it will get your attention...I've been passing my book around to all my prep friends.


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

As much as I hate to admit it, I am not prepared as well as I need to be for an EMP attack. It is something I have been giving a lot of thought to recently and am trying to come up with a good design for a Faraday cage type building for my place here. Not exactly an easy task to do I'm finding. 

Guess there is something to be said for the Amish lifestyle.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. Here's a question for you folks that know more about this subject than I do.
We live in an old farmhouse with a metal roof. It has 3 lightning rods tied together and 2 grounding rods; one at each end of the house. Would this offer any protection to the contents of the house?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> OK. Here's a question for you folks that know more about this subject than I do.
> We live in an old farmhouse with a metal roof. It has 3 lightning rods tied together and 2 grounding rods; one at each end of the house. Would this offer any protection to the contents of the house?


You will probably be way better off than 95% of us in North America with your setup but, you might be able to do just a little bit more as funds would allow. Get a "Green Grant" from the government to disconnect from the grid and setup your own solar array.

If you can, physically remove the connections between the nearest power poles and your home area so that the wires (above ground) cannot be used as an "antenna wire" to draw the EMP towards your home.

By doing something similar to this, unless the EMP explosion is directly above you, you should be safe. To put a blast in very simple terms, imagine a basketball with the center of the ball being 10 miles above ground - and that center would be where the EMP-blast originates. Anything within the region of that basketball could be affected directly.

1/2 the blast will not affect you - it would be heading into deep-space.

Anything directly below that center would have the most direct damage to that blast. Anything beyond that center point would have residual damage - from the power lines directing the blast across the electrical grid-system. So - if you are not directly inline with that blast zone and you are not connected to the grid - you will be safe from the blast.

So - to put it in other terms - if a blast happens over San Fransisco, that city would be taken out completely (electrical-wise). The company that my dad works for powers all of California, so, the grid would backfeed right to the hydro-electric dam in British Columbia that my dad controls and could take out the generating capabilities of the dam - and - could continue on along the grid towards northern BC blowing transformers. The entire western states and provinces along the coast could be in total darkness faster than I can type out this message.

This very scenario happened a few years ago. A power plant in the USA surged and blew out transformers and lines right from their plant, through the grid and took out parts of Ontario (and if I remember correctly) parts of Quebec and Manitoba. The far-reaching consequences of that action put hundreds of thousands of homes and businesses in the dark for two or three weeks as crews worked around the clock to repair the damages.

All a terrorist needs to do is: figure out where the "center" of a grid is, toss a nuke into space to detonate directly above each "center" wait two days and then send in their own clean-up crews. All of N.America would be toast.

I believe that we (as two nations tied to each other) need to shrink the grid powering our businesses and homes. Micro-gen-power is the route we should take where we provide power to small areas (ie: 1/2 or 1/3 province or single state) instead of having the power cross borders via the grid. That way, each section would need to be hit individually in order to power down that section - meaning - it would take between 50 and 75 nukes to take our N.America instead of 5 or 6.

That would mean, we would have a fighting chance against those who wish to do us all harm.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Good post NaeKid. It sucks that solar arrays are still as expensive as they are--where I live, solar power would be perfect (sunshine state and all...) but it's so expensive. I hadn't realized how much damage a E-bomb could do! It's something to think about, definitely.


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I still have so much to learn about eBombs, EMP effects and the Faraday Cage. I heard an old farmer say once, "I don't understand all I know about it" and that describes where I am at with all this, but I'll get there. 

Two things I'm not too clear about in UncleJoe's home maybe someone can explain. First how far would the nearest overhead powerlines have to be away from the house to prevent the EMP using the lines as an antenna? Second, how big of a concern would exterior lights, outlets or power running from the home to any outbuildings be if Uncle Joe were off the grid?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> OK. Here's a question for you folks that know more about this subject than I do.
> We live in an old farmhouse with a metal roof. It has 3 lightning rods tied together and 2 grounding rods; one at each end of the house. Would this offer any protection to the contents of the house?


From an EMP, no. From lightning, yes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

GreyWolf said:


> First how far would the nearest overhead powerlines have to be away from the house to prevent the EMP using the lines as an antenna? Second, how big of a concern would exterior lights, outlets or power running from the home to any outbuildings be if Uncle Joe were off the grid?


If I understand correctly, the distance isn't important. Just the fact that you have a physical connection to the lines provides a conduit for the pulse to travel into your home.

BTW. We didn't install the lightning rod system. It was here when we arrived.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> If I understand correctly, the distance isn't important. Just the fact that you have a physical connection to the lines provides a conduit for the pulse to travel into your home.


That would be it in a nut-shell ...

Your house is a "grid" of electricity, an end-grid. Anything within the walls of the house could be fried (even unplugged) and anything outside of the house, not electrically tied to the house, would be susceptible to the EMP blast if it isn't in a simple faraday cage (tin-shed).

If you have an old wooden barn 1/2 mile away from the house with no electricity running near-by (or to it) and the EMP blast center was 150 miles away - the stuff inside that barn should be relatively safe - because of distance, not because of the material of the barn.

I hope that this is a little clearer than mud, eh?


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> That would be it in a nut-shell ...
> 
> Your house is a "grid" of electricity, an end-grid. Anything within the walls of the house could be fried (even unplugged) and anything outside of the house, not electrically tied to the house, would be susceptible to the EMP blast if it isn't in a simple faraday cage (tin-shed).
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks Vance. That actually made sense, unlike some of the things I've read on other sites while researching Faraday Cages.

The first Faraday Cage I ever saw wsa at a medical research center about 25 years ago. It was so simply constructed it was almost a disappointment. It was nothing more than a copper "fence like" material on a wooden frame and plywood covering the copper on the floor with metal storage units placerd in the center of the cage. The cage itself was about 8' x 8' x8' with a hinged cage door.


----------



## Woodchuck (Apr 25, 2010)

Seneschal said:


> Good post NaeKid. It sucks that solar arrays are still as expensive as they are--where I live, solar power would be perfect (sunshine state and all...) but it's so expensive. I hadn't realized how much damage a E-bomb could do! It's something to think about, definitely.


Unfortunately, solar arrays would be affected as well. Anything with a long stretch of wire would be affected by the pulse. That is one reason it will affect the grid. I keep my portable arrays in a Faraday cage (wrapped in tinfoil) in the basement and electrically grounded. In the meantime, I use the grid.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Another item to consider are your batteries. You may think they are safe items during an EMP but they are not. 

During an EMP, your car battery or off-grid storage batteries will be getting a very powerful unregulated charge. And what happens when you overcharge a battery? 

Either it will die and no longer be able to hold a charge in the best case scenario. In the worst case, the acid and water will boil. The outer case will begin to melt. Hydrogen will accumulate inside the sealed battery cells. And then you've got a potential bomb on your hands.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> Another item to consider are your batteries. You may think they are safe items during an EMP but they are not.
> 
> During an EMP, your car battery or off-grid storage batteries will be getting a very powerful unregulated charge. And what happens when you overcharge a battery?
> 
> Either it will die and no longer be able to hold a charge in the best case scenario. In the worst case, the acid and water will boil. The outer case will begin to melt. Hydrogen will accumulate inside the sealed battery cells. And then you've got a potential bomb on your hands.


From my quick research (now, I am not an expert in this field, I just regurgitate what I have found out from others), an EMP-blast will affect small electrical circuits (like found in a PC, TV or portable stereo) but will not affect the batteries that may power them. The fuses between the electronics and batteries will short-out long before the battery becomes overcharged breaking the circuits.

If there was a case of the battery not being protected via fuses and there was a direct connection shorting out the battery or keeping it in a perpetual charging mode, then, yes, I can see a battery exploding.

I believe (and, I can be wrong on this one) that the EMP-blast would last micro-seconds, doing its damage quickly and silently the same way that a lightning-bolt does its damages, _only_, an EMP-blast has a further reach than that of a lightning-bolt and anything within the range of that power-surge will be cooked.

Any car battery that is sitting "dry" in a warehouse, autoparts store or mechanics shop awaiting shipment or first installation will be safe as there will be no chance of chemical reaction within the battery.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Noticeable trend*

About 2-4 weeks ago, a frequent guest on Steve Quayle's website, known only as Hawk (reliabilty unknown) said that the grid was coming down in July and the failure would be either blamed on a major solar eventbOR on a Chinese hack job. Well, that is an interesting prediction.

During the last 2-4 weeks, I have noticed a lot of NASA statements warning of a solar storm that would affect large swathes of the Earth's surface. Last night, on a local FM radio station, the electric company here was warning the public that rotating blackouts MAY be necessary to protect the grid. That people dependant upon electricity should make plans for an alternative power supply when these rolling blackouts start.

Here in S. Louisiana, we've never had such demand vs. Supply that rolling blackouts were even discussed.

I'm not sure exactly how to interpret the cause and effects of such an event and what trend it's a part of, IF it does come to pass.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I would seriously not worry about the grid going down in July. 

According to Nasa, the sun has been strangely dormant lately and is not expected to begin it's next flare cycle until around 2011-2012. However, they are a bit spooked because of the dormant state the sun is in. It could potentially awaken with a vengeance.

The reason Southern Louisiana may need rolling blackouts is entirely due to the oil spill in the gulf. Pretty much every power facility you have is dependent on oil to function. And that oil has become harder to get lately.


----------



## Defender12 (Sep 23, 2009)

For those of you that have older diesel trucks.I would look into getting a couple extra fuel shutoff solenoids.


----------



## model130 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, I never thought I would have a comment. But, I do. I am into tube audio sound. Vacuum tubes. So. Why are all the tubes coming from Russia and their possesion countries? Chek.. etc? the Russians understood the vulernability of IC circuits. They kept their factories running while the US went High Tech. Opps...... More Military Intelligence? A Vacuum tube will run under radiation and an IC circuit will melt down. Did you ever wonder why old Ham operators still use vacuum tubes and have high antennas in their back yard? Why is your car fried? Ic circuits. They are delicate and vulnerable. Remember when you could buy a cheap TV for survival? It could run off bateries and cost you $30. Guys, watch the signs. This government is out of hand and coming for you.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> If it fries the electronics in your vehicle and you have an electronically controlled transmission you may be walking at worst or driving slower at best. If the automatic transmission is fuly electronic it will just quit working. Some have what's called a "limp" mode in which you will have second gear, park/nuetral, and reverse. With electronic activated 4wd you'll be stuck in 2wd.


I had to Google some of this because I thought it was over my head :dunno:

I think I have been driving pre-85s too long! I would just roll start and use the manual hubs on 4wd  We have a 85 GTI, I'm not sure what is electronic on it, but it's not much. I think I would be more pissed about my diabetes test kit frying.

Technology is great, but I try to keep it as a luxury and not a necessity. I know in a power outage I still try to microwave things :flower: but generally, I like to do things as manually as possible!


----------



## earthorca (Feb 3, 2010)

Could you Imagine the World without Internet or cell phones, that alone would pretty much devastate people. I can just see it now we would have all these Communication Rehab clinics springing up.

I know you may think I am being funny but what if? What if the EMP just made us lose communications alone.:scratch


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

*quonset hut as a faraday cage*

any body think the old qonset hut like we used in the milatry could be used as a faraday cage . i have seen them with no windows . thay are made in all metal bolted to the ground so to is grounded. what do you think?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

earthorca said:


> Could you Imagine the World without Internet or cell phones, that alone would pretty much devastate people. I can just see it now we would have all these Communication Rehab clinics springing up.
> 
> I know you may think I am being funny but what if? What if the EMP just made us lose communications alone.:scratch


 Yes I can. I lived in the time when there was no Internet or cell phones. You got your news from tv or radio or news papers. Friends, neighbors or relatives. And it travel very slowly, so you might not know for two or three days or weeks what was going on.
In fact you could not be reached inless you were home. A computer could not fit inside your home. I remember when calculators were 200 to 300$. Yikes. Yes they cost that much.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I just started thinking about this since reading some of Jerry's stories. I have a 1982 GMC truck with minimal electronic components and a '94 Dodge diesel. Anyone know which components would fry in the event of an EMP?
> Many, many years ago I had a '74 Dodge truck, one of the earliest vehicles with an electronic ignition system. One day it wouldn't start. It turned out, the "brain" of the EI system had gone bad. It was a 5" square black box mounted on the firewall. I had it replaced and the truck gave me many more years of reliable service.
> I've been considering buying the sensitive parts now to keep on hand for just such an event. I've thought about asking my mechanic but I think he might look at me like I had a screw loose. :nuts:


For the 82 gmc buy a spare HEI distributor from a wreckers or even a rebuilt , in that case put the rebuilt in and keep your known good HEI in a faraday, An Alternator an maybe a starter

The dodge there is a check ball in the fuel solinoid you can pull out and then use the mechanical shut down , also prolly want a spare ALT for it too


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

allen_idaho said:


> I would seriously not worry about the grid going down in July.
> 
> According to Nasa, the sun has been strangely dormant lately and is not expected to begin it's next flare cycle until around 2011-2012. However, they are a bit spooked because of the dormant state the sun is in. It could potentially awaken with a vengeance.
> 
> The reason Southern Louisiana may need rolling blackouts is entirely due to the oil spill in the gulf. Pretty much every power facility you have is dependent on oil to function. And that oil has become harder to get lately.


OK someone that might understand the physics of an EMP and know where the REAL THREAT comes from!

Most of the 'Computers' you use today are pretty well EMP proof if they are turned off and disconnected from the 'Grid' like they are supposed to be when you aren't using them...

When turned off, with a power strip so they are actually DISCONNECTED and not phantom power drains,
And you have an actual, manual wiring disconnect from internet providers,
There is no way for an EMP to ride in on the wiring.

Now, at the risk of loosing more than half of the readership of this thread,
And at the risk of overheating some pretty UNINFORMED BRAINS out there...

An EMP is an ELECTRO MAGNETIC PULSE, Usually produced on a large scale by a nuclear fission reaction, but can be generated other ways.

I used to build EMP generators when I was younger, playing with electricity for fun and to learn. Same as building crystal radios, razor blade radios, oat meal can radios, ect.

------------------------------------

The Physics.
All our 'Good' electrical conductors have an extra electron, and odd number of electrons, with one 'Free' (Free, as in not mated with another electron in an orbit),
When that extra 'Free' electron is in an orbit on the OUTSIDE SHELL around the nucleus, it's easily dislodged and moves pretty freely along to the next atom, where it dislodges the free electron there, and that electron moves along, Ect.

When that movement is in one direction, we call it an electrical current.

Since Copper has 27 Electrons, with one by it's self in an outside orbit,
That extra electron is susceptible to MAGNETIC forces via the ELECTRO MAGNETIC LINK.

A MOVING magnetic field can dislodge every susceptible electron in a conductor at the same time as the MOVING magnetic field passes through that conductor, creating a HUGE electrical current for a split second.

Now, when that happens, some SENSITIVE electronic equipment can be damaged,
Mostly due to the miles of transmission lines getting directly exposed to the EMP.
What ever is hooked up to those electric lines that is sensitive will get it's more delicate circuits fried.
Most computers have a VERY sensitive fuse in the power supply, so that will stop the surge in the lines, but most people don't know where to find, or how to change that fuse, so the computer is 'Dead' as far as they are concerned.

There are EMP protectors, just like there are lighting protectors,
I have one on all my sensitive electronics, simply because it's build into the better surge protectors...

Since I'm running a closed electrical system, (On Site Solar) I'm not nearly as susceptible as someone on the 'Grid'.
Shorter runs of wire mean I don't get as much current spike,
And since most all my wiring is buried, mother earth protects my wires from getting the full effect of the magnetic field.

Also, all my inverters that have sensitive electronics are in METAL CASES.
Metal will stop a magnetic field in it's tracks, and it has to be MOVING to do damage.

If you have a sheet metal cabinet with no vents, and you ground it, that will protect your 'Sensitive' electronics.

I know life without a microwave will kill most of you, but the toaster oven will still work!
----------------------------------------------

Now, EMP potential has been GREATLY over blown by Hollywood.
Even the largest EMP devices would be VERY limited in range.

The big threat is our sun or a Gamma burst from another start that was pointed in our direction.

Our sun can produce flairs that distort and rearrange the ENTIRE magnetic field of Earth at once!
That is a EMP about 400 BILLION times stronger than anything man has ever built!

One good solar storm, and you had better be HARDENED for an EMP event you won't believe!

And yes, our sun runs in 'Solar Cycles', and that cycle has been UNUSUALLY QUIET for the past 40 years or so, it normally runs in about 11 year cycles...
So we could be seeing our star in the first stages of burning out,
Or we could be in for a HUGE awakening!

Yellow dwarf stars like ours are prone to 'Fits' once in a while, and it's possible that we are in for one...
It's always been possible.

If the magnetic field changes like it did around 65 million years ago,
And our own heavy metal core is effected like it was 65 million years ago,
Then things like huge volcanoes might happen.

65 million years ago, a volcano in India pumped out enough lava to cover the entire US in 600 feet of lava!
And you have to remember, we have a 'Super Caldera' under Yellow Stone National Park, Which IS overdue for a large eruption according to past behavior...

Anything is possible, and since there is NOTHING I can do about it other than move somepalce that Doesn't have a 'Super Caldera' and hope that isn't where a valcano sprouts up,
I'm not going to worry about it! 

----------------------------

Since there is NOTHING I can do about solar flairs and EMPs other than what I've already done, I'm not going to worry about those either!

This is SIMPLE, The MOST BASIC Electro-Magnetic principal there is, I'm surprised that any of you fall for this!
5 minutes research into power surges would have yielded an answer to your 'Issues'...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Jeephammer said:

Now, at the risk of loosing more than half of the readership of this thread, And at the risk of overheating some pretty UNINFORMED BRAINS out there...

JeepHammer also said:

This is SIMPLE, The MOST BASIC Electro-Magnetic principal there is, I'm surprised that any of you fall for this! 5 minutes research into power surges would have yielded an answer to your 'Issues'... *

So, JeepHammer, do you take snot and arrogance pills or were you just born snotty and arrogant?

Most every one of us on this forum have our specialty or profession. If I chose to reveal my profession -- which I dont' -- and if I chose to be snotty and arrogant toward those who aren't as informed in my specialty as I am -- which I don't -- then I could be like you: trying to make people feel stupid by being snotty and arrogant -- which I don't. My Mama taught me better manners. Too bad your Mama didn't.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I second what horseman said.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Hear! Hear! Back off jeep!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

earthorca said:


> Could you Imagine the World without Internet or cell phones, that alone would pretty much devastate people. I can just see it now we would have all these Communication Rehab clinics springing up.
> 
> I know you may think I am being funny but what if? What if the EMP just made us lose communications alone.:scratch


I will admit that I would hate to be without the internet. I like to have "instant" access to information when I have a question. I do love to have books for my information too, but it is usually faster to grab the laptop and google something than it is to look through six books on the subject.

Now my Daughter and her friends will be first in line for the Communications Rehab clinics. I have watched them as they send text to each other while sitting side by side! They actually sleep with their cell phones in their hands! Thankfully, my Daughter loves to read and values books. One of her friends was over the house one day and I had used a word she had never heard, I told her to look it up in the dictionary. She had no idea how to do that with a "book" dictionary!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My step-son can't live without his GPS. I asked him about pulling out a map for planning his route. 

His response: Why would I need a map, I have my GPS. 

Me: What if the battery died and you couldn't charge it? 

Him: I'll just call you.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeep Hammer:

Below is an excerpt from Wikipedia on EMP. Perhaps it isn't something you should so readily blow off. I'm sure you have vast experience with home-made EMP generators but this isn't a child's toy we're talking about here.

"...Starfish Prime
Main article: Starfish Prime
In July 1962, a 1.44 megaton (6.0 PJ) United States nuclear test in space, 400 kilometres (250 mi) above the mid-Pacific Ocean, called the Starfish Prime test, demonstrated to nuclear scientists that the magnitude and effects of a high altitude nuclear explosion were much larger than had been previously calculated. Starfish Prime also made those effects known to the public by causing electrical damage in Hawaii, about 1,445 kilometres (898 mi) away from the detonation point, knocking out about 300 streetlights, setting off numerous burglar alarms and damaging a telephone company microwave link.[7]

Starfish Prime was the first successful test in the series of United States high-altitude nuclear tests in 1962 known as Operation Fishbowl. The subsequent Operation Fishbowl tests gathered more data on the high-altitude EMP phenomenon.

The EMP damage of the Starfish Prime test was quickly repaired because of the ruggedness (compared to today) of the electrical and electronic infrastructure of Hawaii in 1962. Realization of the potential impacts of EMP became more apparent to some scientists and engineers during the 1970s as more sensitive solid-state electronics began to come into widespread use.

The relatively small magnitude of the Starfish Prime EMP in Hawaii (about 5600 volts/metre) and the relatively small amount of damage done (for example, only 1 to 3 percent of streetlights extinguished)[8] led some scientists to believe, in the early days of EMP research, that the problem might not be as significant as was later realized. Newer calculations[9] showed that if the Starfish Prime warhead had been detonated over the northern continental United States, the magnitude of the EMP would have been much larger (22 to 30 kilovolts/metre) because of the greater strength of the Earth's magnetic field over the United States, as well as the different orientation of the Earth's magnetic field at high latitudes. These new calculations, combined with the accelerating reliance on EMP-sensitive microelectronics, heightened awareness that the EMP threat could be a very significant problem.

[edit] Soviet Test 184
Main article: The K Project
In 1962, the Soviet Union also performed a series of three EMP-producing nuclear tests in space over Kazakhstan, which were the last in the series called "The K Project".[10] Although these weapons were much smaller (300 kilotons or 1.3 PJ) than the Starfish Prime test, since those tests were done over a populated large land mass (and also at a location where the Earth's magnetic field was greater), the damage caused by the resulting EMP was reportedly much greater than in the Starfish Prime nuclear test. The geomagnetic storm-like E3 pulse (from the test designated as "Test 184") even induced an electrical current surge in a long underground power line that caused a fire in the power plant in the city of Karaganda. After the collapse of the Soviet Union, the level of this damage was communicated informally to scientists in the United States.[11] Formal documentation of some of the EMP damage in Kazakhstan exists[12][13] but is still sparse in the open scientific literature...."

Electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You might want to go to the link and read the entire article. Since most of us here probably already know this stuff it might do you some good to update your education on the matter.

Steve


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MMM - that is one of the articles that I also found about EMP, yes, it is written in simplistic terms, but, from some other articles that I have found while looking through .edu and .gov sites, it seems to be right on the money.

I will admit that I don't have any real-world experience with EMP, but, I have seen test videos of EMP in use (like the car-stopper to be used by police) and read reports on what scientists have been able to accomplish in "controlled" environments.

If you wanted to know a bit more about nuke-devices, EMP, etc, you will have a blast reading through the science-section of HowStuffWorks.com

To get you started:

HowStuffWorks "Search-term: EMP"

To JeepHammer:



> Now, at the risk of loosing more than half of the readership of this thread,
> And at the risk of overheating some pretty UNINFORMED BRAINS out there...


You are being warned. Keep those kinds of words and comments out of the site. Don't do it again.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Imho*

I, on the other hand, know quite a bit about EMP. It's the parts I DON'T know that worry the hell out of me. I think the best thing to do, therefore, is to be as prepared as I can be and hope it is enough while I continue to learn the things I don't know. eep:


----------



## 11D20 (Jun 12, 2010)

*EMP protection*

Hello:

Just talked about this to a bunch of Military guys at the Williams Hamfest about 1 month ago and asked them how to prepare for an EMP....This is what they agreed upon....

1) Get anti-static electronics component bags and put the items you want into them....car parts, radios, computers, phones, whatever...

2) They must be sealed properly in a container, preferably cardboard, then wrapped in Aluminum foil, so that there is no distinct edges showing, to allow electrons into the box....

3) The box must be properly grounded....

4) They stated that they didn't know of any radio equipment that had been Faraday caged, currently in the Military? Now, that surprised me when I had heard that~! HMMMM?

But, I went to the local Library and read about EMP's out of Jane's Defense Journal....They said that tube radios had the most likeness of surviving an EMP, next to transistors and forget about anything chipped/SMD's

Which reminds me of the series Jericho and the Yaesu FT 101 that survived the EMP....

Lastly, this is a true story that occurred off the coast of Flordia...,..

A sail boat was in distress and was sinking...He either did not have a radio, or the radio was out; so the inventive sailor decided to make a crude radio...

He pulled the coil out of the motor and got the battery on deck; then used a wire up the main mast as the antenna and hooked it to the center post for the coil [email protected] 20,000+ volts....He then connected one end of a wire to one post of the coil and battery....the other wire connected to the battery + terminal became the keyer for the + side of the coil....,What were the results? 
A very broadbanded code transmission that was heard upon every radio and TV within the area....People started calling tv and radio stations about the interference and got the attention of the Coast Guard, who eventually rescued the downed boat... ... --- ... SOS ... -.-

Might be worth picking up one of those old crystal sets we learned how to make as a kid and learn Morse code.....

lastly, Upon reading one of the first posts, it reminded me about how my RV got hit by lightning....It blew asphalt from under the tires and the sound sounded like Machinegun fire...I actually thought I was being shot at~! The RV stopped, but restarted...Afterwards, I got out of the Rv and looked at the tires and saw the scorch marks on the tires where the vehicle grounded to the road...It fried two of my ham radios and believe it or not the ignition switch, which now had an intermittent short and would just quit working and backfire through the mufflers....I replaced the switch and everything works fine....It is an early electronic ignition and I did have to replace the distributor....


----------



## vfourmax (Nov 15, 2008)

Granted, I only know about emp from forums I frequent and internet research I have done an I DID NOT stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. 

Basically the research I have been doing is that in reality no one knows just what the effects may truly be but recent government research seems to be concluding that such reaching effects as destroying all electronic componants and disabling most vehicles would not be a probable outcome.

I am sure the damage would be worst the closer you were to the actual detonation point or area but then again only from what I have read. The electrical grid would be a completely different animal and very well could be totally disabled which in short time would actually paralyze the country and life as we knew it.

It would still be wise to have spares for your vehicle, emp or not failures can happen and parts sourcing may not be an easy task.

Even if your vehicle did run after an emp event the availabilty of fuel will be very short lived if at all. The availabilty of most products would be the same as no electricity no production facilities.

Very few parts stores even have paper catalogs any longer to be able to look parts up as everything is done by computer. An older parts guy in a store with paper catalogs and familiar with his parts lines will be a valuable resource.

Guys with older carburated vehicles, a spare carb and or carb kit may be a good thing to have as well because since carbs have not been installed as OEM on anything for about the last 25 years most parts stores have discontinued stocking much in that area.

Also most part stores stock VERY FEW if any ecm's as they are usually very year and model specific. Also on newer vehicles there are also transmission control modules which control the shift points and converter lock up electronically by speed and rpms and the majority of parts stores do not keep them physically on the shelves either.

Hopefully what I have read that seems to lessen what an EMP effects will be correct if the event ever occures but I do not think anyone knows for an absolute so being prepared for the worst in advance is good advice here as well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was just sent a link to a .pdf about EMP and its effects ..

http://www.empcommission.org/docs/A2473-EMP_Commission-7MB.pdf

It is just over 200 pages long, but, it is very well documented (from what I have read so far, I haven't finished reading yet) ..

From the .pdf



> We tested a sample of 37 cars in an EMP simulation laboratory, with automobile vintages
> ranging from 1986 through 2002. Automobiles of these vintages include extensive
> electronics and represent a significant fraction of automobiles on the road today. The
> testing was conducted by exposing running and nonrunning automobiles to sequentially
> ...


----------

